# Problemas con TDA1562



## TEO_RAZA (Dic 1, 2006)

Acabo de armarme un amplificador para el auto con el circuito integrado tda1562q 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm 

El amplificador funciona bien cundo le tengo muy bajo volumen pero a medida que subo el volumen el audio se empieza a cortar hasta que no se logra escuchar nada. Lo que me dijeron era que podia ser, eran los cables con los cuales alimento el amplificador ya que eran muy delgados y se calientan. Pero no se que hacer

Por favor necesito su ayuda, de antemano les doy las gracias chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## thors (Dic 1, 2006)

¿ le pusiste disipador de calor ? el CI tiene proteccion de sobre temperatura el cual corta la salida a partir de las 120°C

¿el nivel de la señal de entrada es la adecuada ? no se debe tomar la salida amplificada de la radio para entrar a tu amplificador 

¿ si lo estas probando con una fuente externa la corriente debe ser igual o superior a lo que necesita ? y muy bien filtrada

¡¡¡ y el diametro del cable de alimentacion debe ser adecuado ya que puede consumir 10 amperes !!!  y si son dos 20 amperes    
por lo menos de 2,5 mm 0 14AWG por cada unidad


y en general todas las pruebas electricas de rigor

1: medir corriente de consumo 
2: el voltage de alimentacion 
3: nivel de señal de entrada
4: chequeo de soldaduras sobre todo la de alimentacion de soladadura


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Dic 1, 2006)

hola si le e hecho todo lo que me has dicho i todavia sigue asi no se que puede ser 

porfavor ayudenme

chauuu gracias


----------



## rampa (May 21, 2007)

Hola TEO... algo viejo tu post, de todas formas que paso con este amplificador? yo lo arme y anda barbaro aunque no lo probe nunca en el auto.

si todavia lo tenes te recomiendo que lo pruebes con una fuente de PC a ver si tiene los mismos problemas.

Suerte.


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2007)

La discusion sobre este amplificador la pueden continuar en este enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

Saludos


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, me registre luego de buscar información para armar un amplificador con el TDA1562, estuve leyendo mucho pero luego de armar el amplificador el resultado es el siguiente, al conectarlo a la fuente de 12v 30A se escucha por primera vez el golpe en el parlante (de 4 ohms), pero no amplifica, el integrado levanta temperatura como si estuviera trabajando no hay sonido en el parlante, luego a volverlo a conectar a la alimentacion no se escucha de nuevo el golpe en el parlante, esto me paso 2 veces ya que lo arme 2 veces, revise las pistas no se tocan, las soldaduras, pero el mismo resultado.
Les adjunto el circuito que encontre navegando, me intereso por el tema del remoto 12v para el stereo del auto
Se agradecen comentarios o sugerencias, si alguien tiene algun circuito probado para enviarme información tambien.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Cuando realizaste el impreso lo hisiste en inverso (Espejo) ???


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 26, 2007)

Si, hice el espejo para respetar todo, no se realmente por donde puede venir el error, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Estube mirando el impreso y parece correcto, podrias probar NO poner el integrado y probar tensiones con la alimentacion conectada a ver si tienes lo que debe donde se debe.


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 26, 2007)

Si, podria probar de esa manera si hay variaciones de alimentacion, mi duda es si no se quemo el TDA, como puedo probarlo? aunque si alimento al circuito la temperatura del TDA se eleva pero no creo que con eso pueda estar seguro que el integrado este funcionando.
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Primero prueba sin TDA, si todo esta como debe ser coloca el TDA pero sin carga (Parlante) y con la entrada a maza (Sin señal) y con una resistencia de aprox.  22 Oms en serie con el positivo (Como para intentar no quemar mas nada) si esta se calienta mucho creo que tu CI es finado.
Fijate no exeder los 14 VCC de alimentacion.

Aqui ya se hablo de este IC.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 26, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, osea que intento excitar el amplificador colocando 12v con la resistencia de 22ohms en lo que seria el IN del circuito, si levanta temperatura la resistencia es porque el tda murio? todo esto sin carga en la salida. interprete bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Negativo, la resistencia en serie con los 12 VCC e IN (En tu caso X5) a las patas  6,12,17
O sea intercalas la resistencia como si fuera un fusible en la linea de los 12 VCC si el IC esta bien deberias poder medir aproximadamente 3,3 VCC sobre la resistencia.


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 27, 2007)

Bueno efectivamente el TDA estaba muerto, coloque el otro que tenia con el que habia armado otro antes y arranco, pero duro poca la alegria porque el capacitor que va entre las patas 3 y 5 levanto temperatura y se pincho, probe con otro y paso lo mismo, sera cuestion de seguir buscando que pasa....
Gracias nuevamente por las respuestas
Saludos


----------



## jona (Jul 27, 2007)

hola
deberias de revisar bien la placa que este bien echa.
por el capacitor,primero revisa que sea por la tension adecuada.
recorda hacer la prueva como dijo el colega Fogonazo.
saludos y comenta como te fue.


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 27, 2007)

Hoy mas tarde voy a revisar nuevamente la placa pero es muy sencillo es el capacitor entre las patas del integrado uso 4700uF 25v, el otro no toma temperatura ni se pincha como este, asi que voy a ver bien si es por la placa.
Ni bien lo pruebe o lo tenga en funcionamiento les comento, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2007)

Capacitor al revez = calentamiento y/o explosion


----------



## Lourenzo (Jul 28, 2007)

Si, era un tema de capacitor al reves, el tema es que el circuito que publique esta mal, asi lo baje pero despues comparandolo con otro me di cuenta que estaba como correspondia, ya que lo primero que revise fue eso pero lo estaba colocando como indicaba este circuito, despues lo puse como corresponde y 0 problemas, ya tengo 2 andando perfecto, gracias nuevamente por la información!!
Recuerden si alguno quiere hacer el q publique tenga en cuenta que el capacitor C3 va con la polaridad al reves, el resto funciona correctamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2007)

Me alegro que encontraras la falla
Saludos


----------



## Fredy Ortegaaa (Jul 29, 2007)

a veces es transformador que tiene demasiado amperaje


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 7, 2009)

Lourenzo dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, me registre luego de buscar información para armar un amplificador con el TDA1562, estuve leyendo mucho pero luego de armar el amplificador el resultado es el siguiente, al conectarlo a la fuente de 12v 30A se escucha por primera vez el golpe en el parlante (de 4 ohms), pero no amplifica, el integrado levanta temperatura como si estuviera trabajando no hay sonido en el parlante, luego a volverlo a conectar a la alimentacion no se escucha de nuevo el golpe en el parlante, esto me paso 2 veces ya que lo arme 2 veces, revise las pistas no se tocan, las soldaduras, pero el mismo resultado.
> Les adjunto el circuito que encontre navegando, me intereso por el tema del remoto 12v para el stereo del auto
> Se agradecen comentarios o sugerencias, si alguien tiene algun circuito probado para enviarme información tambien.
> 
> Saludos





tengo exactamente le mismo problema que el!!!!!! ayuda...
estoy usando una fuente de pc llevada a 15 vol. tira 15 amp. y conecto, hace el ruido de q prendio, y se enciende el led..



Fredy Ortegaaa dijo:


> a veces es transformador que tiene demasiado amperaje



 estas bien loco, cuanto mas mejor, vos te referis a la tension?? jajaj


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 20, 2009)

si lo tira lo mas bien ,te recomiendo agregarle 4 capacitores a la fuente en la parte de 12v, 4x 4700uf x 25v o 16v.

les cuento que ya lo arme al ampli, con una fuente de pc llevada a 15v, y con el control de tonos, nunca habia puesto todo en un mimos chasis, (nunca meti una fuente de pc) y como era de esperar hay un ruido de fondo que no varia con la amplitud, nose que sera, en bajo volumen, tiene una amplitud considerada porque se escucha bastante, con el volumen al maximo no te das cuenta escuchando algo, pero me gustaria saber como quitarlo, a la fuente le puse el filtro de linea, para las armonicas, me gustaria saber si le tengo que poner un filtro a la parte de 15v, tengo ferriete y alambre, asi que les pido su ayuda


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 20, 2009)

bueno david, una preguntita , con que parlante lo utilizas?


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 20, 2009)

pyramid de 4 ohms, 8", 65w rms, en su caja cada 1

 yo necesito arreglar lo del ruido lo voy a usar para el 24 de dic. porfavor ayudenme


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2009)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> yo necesito arreglar lo del ruido lo voy a usar para el 24 de dic. porfavor ayudenme



Y por que no posteás un esquema de como has cableado el amplificador, el pre y la fuente, todo en conjunto?
Los problemas como el tuyo suelen ser difíciles de diagnosticar, por que por lo general se deben a lazos de masa, interferencia electromagnética y otras cosillas que no están a la vista.
Si posteás el diagrama de como lo has conectado, TAL CUAL ESTA EN EL GABINETE, tal vez sea posible darte alguna ayuda.

Por otra parte, posteá tu problema en el subforo de Reparaciones de audio, por que acá solo vas a ensuciar el hilo con un problema que no tiene nada que ver con el contenido del thread.


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 21, 2009)

por ahi en el foro el otro dia vi un circuito de reductor de ruido, creo que lo subio leop , busquenlo y fijense si les podria servir


----------



## david_rc_91 (Dic 21, 2009)

el problema del ruido lo soluciones era porque a una realimentacion de la fuente (una pata del integrado) le deje el cable demaciado largo, ahora ya se fue.. quedo solo un pequeño ruido que varia con el volumen, creo que debe ser normal por tener una fuente de pc adentro..


----------



## Manotas (Abr 29, 2010)

resulta que me arme un amplificador , y funcionaba todo perfecto pero derrepente no me funciono osea funciona pero se escucha mal mal mal mal a un volumen bajo.... le tengo conectado un led para ver s esta encendido o no , resulta que el ampli se calienta muchisimo en poco rato ....le desconecto la entrada de audio y en los parlantes se escucha pum pum pum pum pum pum es desagradable y me fijo que a medida de cuando escucho eso el led como que aumenta y disminuye su intensidad al ritmo de ese desagradable ruido , lo habia probado con una fuente de pc , la cual funciono en primera instancia ahora lo conecto y suena ese ruido no se si sera la fuente lo que si se es que la fuente prende ...... es super raro es una fuente de poder de pc antigua ....respecto al ampli hablo del circuito integrado TDA1562 ..12v 8A max
podria ser la fuente que ya murio ?o no tira la sufuciente potencia de cuando lo intente la primera vez .....  (no puedo medirlo porque mi tester no se que le paso que no funciona) ayuda pliss ..... A y otra cosa si saben , para que sirven los condensadores de poliester que se ponen en la entrada de audio 470nf  y que va puenteado por una resistencia de 1Mohm de la entrada positiva con la negativa gracias

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3634&d=1190848708 ... ese es tiene dos cap de 470nf y lo cruzan una resistencia de 1M .... alguien que sepapara que sirve eso


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 29, 2010)

Olvida esos capacitores con la resistencia... por ahi no es el problema. Esos capacitores son de acoplamiento. En teoria el circuito podria funcionar sin ellos, pero mejor dejaselos. Si tu ampli tiene alguna componente offset de dc, esos filtros la eliminan.
Por otro lado tu problema me suena a un corto circuito. No hay mucho para buscar, cambia el integrado. No debe calentarse.
Si dices que funciono de primero y despues hizo eso, es tu integrado. LA fuente dudo que sea. El led parpadea por el mismo consumo de corriente del integrado. Si tienes dudas, mide el voltaje de la fuente con el ampli conectado. Si se mantiene arriba de 11 volts, es tu integrado, no hay mas.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 29, 2010)

¿Le pusiste disipador al integrado?


----------



## Manotas (May 3, 2010)

hola muchacos desde ya muchas gracias
resulto ser el integrado estaba quemado compre otro y me arme la placa con pistas mucho mas gruesas y ahora funciona impecable ... mas adelante subo fotos que aun estoy terminando la carcasa donde ira montado


----------



## antiworldx (May 3, 2010)

Excelente, gracias por compartir el resultado.


----------



## bikerforever (Sep 2, 2010)

antiworldx un favor  me podrias ayudar a como sacar la salida del potenciomentro ya monte todo los componentes te hablo de amplificador tda 1562 pero no  se como sacar el potenciometro espero que me ayudes bueno pues me despido saludos y espero tu respuesta es que me urgen por que lo voy a presentar como un proyecto en el colegio  espero tu  respuesta cuidate


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 2, 2010)

Tranquilo chavo. Me digas que urge, o que lo neceistas ya, o que te van a someter a pena de muerte en 5 minutos, te voy a contestar en el mismo tiempo a que no me presiones. Recuerda que aqui todo somos voluntarios y este tiempo es por amor al arte.
Y por otro lado, "sacar el potenciometro" no es una accion/implementacion que yo conozca, exceptuando de que quieres desoldarlo y desmontarlo.
Pero como supongo que lo que quieres es un control de volumen, entonces quieres "Implementar control de volumen con un potencimetro".
Con un potencimoetro de 10K
Eso es facil. Un extremo del potencimetro va a la fuente de audio. El otro extremo a tierra, y el contacto de en medio va al ampli.


----------



## bikerforever (Sep 2, 2010)

ok muchas gracias pero no entiendo la otra parte la que me dices que la contacto medio va al amplificador a que parte o que componente ...!! espero que me tengas pasiencia esque soy nuevo en esto y sorry por el apuro *IGUAL*mente muchas gracias por tu respuesta esta que me ayuda gracias bye cuidate saludos ...!!!!

ok muchas gracias pero no entiendo la otra parte la que me dices que la contacto medio va al amplificador a que parte o que componente ...!! espero que me tengas pasiencia esque soy nuevo en esto y sorry por el apuro *IGUAL*mente muchas gracias por tu respuesta esta que me ayuda gracias bye cuidate saludos ...!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 2, 2010)

Estos muchachos de ahora que no buscan en google...


----------



## bikerforever (Sep 2, 2010)

te pasastes muchas gracias y con imagen todavia chevere ..... men me podrias pasar tu msn bueno si esque se puede si no normal bueno p*UES* muchas gracias te pasastes...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 2, 2010)

Si sabes buscar informacion, podras saber como contactarme. Por medio del foro no se puede pasar direcciones de correo. Politicas del foro. Y para encontrar la imagen, simplemente puse en google "potenciometro de volumen".


----------



## bikerforever (Sep 2, 2010)

ok p*UES* muchas gracias c*UÍ*d*A*t*E*


----------



## tebito (May 10, 2011)

Hola gente...
ya se que es viejo este tema...pero tengo un problema y nesecito ayuda..
la cuestion es que arme un circuito bastante basico..constaba solamente con los 3 capacitores de 4700 microf 1 de 100 nanof 2 de 470microf y las r 1 de 100k y 1 de 1m..la cuestion que me tire a hacerlo estereo compartiendo las masas...lo arme todo..y al momento de probarlo le meto una señal con un deneredor de ondas y ala salida lo mido con el osciloscopio...
me anda perfecto subiendole la amplitud al maximo recorta un poco nomas...
pero al meterle la carga de 6 ohm..con una amplitud baja..funciona bien..
pero despues al irla aumentando se corta y me entrega continua ala salida...
no se si tendra alguna proteccion..le puse un disipador medio para probrarlo y no llegaba a entibiarlo...
les pido si me pueden ayudar..
desde ya les agradesco...
soy bastante nuevito aca..


----------



## Pelelalo (May 10, 2011)

Buenas tebito, pon el circuito y un poco más de atención a la hora de escribir.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Leiste la hoja de datos? pone un circuito, como conectaste el parlante? ese integrado es mono, subi el esquema y el coneccionado que vos hiciste


----------



## IxMagoxI (Sep 18, 2011)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> tengo exactamente le mismo problema que el!!!!!! ayuda...
> estoy usando una fuente de pc llevada a 15 vol. tira 15 amp. y conecto, hace el ruido de q prendio, y se enciende el led..
> 
> 
> ...




yo tengo el mismo problema, revise todas las pistas, busque el minimo error pero nada :S, al prenderlo se prende el led, le corte el puente que puse en standby y tamb sigue haciendo lo mismo pero el led prende mas :S:S:S no se que puede ser lo hice con la pbc de elektor.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Sep 18, 2011)

IxMagoxI dijo:


> yo tengo el mismo problema, revise todas las pistas, busque el minimo error pero nada :S, al prenderlo se prende el led, le corte el puente que puse en standby y tamb sigue haciendo lo mismo pero el led prende mas :S:S:S no se que puede ser lo hice con la pbc de elektor.



la solución esta en usar cables bien gruesos en la salida hacia el parlante, y por ahí también si se te quedan prendido los led cuando esta el volumen casi al máximo, es porque la fuente no tira esa corriente realmente.


----------



## IxMagoxI (Sep 18, 2011)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> la solución esta en usar cables bien gruesos en la salida hacia el parlante, y por ahí también si se te quedan prendido los led cuando esta el volumen casi al máximo, es porque la fuente no tira esa corriente realmente.



tiene cables gruesos, tanto salida como entrada, y lo estoy probando con una bateria :S estoy leyendo que hay personas con el mismo error  seguire investigando


----------



## david_rc_91 (Sep 18, 2011)

IxMagoxI dijo:


> tiene cables gruesos, tanto salida como entrada, y lo estoy probando con una bateria :S estoy leyendo que hay personas con el mismo error  seguire investigando



revisa bien la placa hasta cansarte.
con una batería de auto debería anda muy bien, puede ser que de tantas pruebas se haya jodido el integrado :S proba cambiarlo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2011)

En todos los casos han alilmentado el pin 4 con 12V a traves de una R de 2K7 o similar?


----------



## IxMagoxI (Sep 20, 2011)

volvi a armar otra placa con otro integrado y nada :S



			
				IxMagoxI dijo:
			
		

> volvi a armar otra placa con otro integrado y nada :S



estube mirando, y en el pin 4 tengo 1,2v :S le cambie la resistencia de 100k por una de 10k y tamb tengo el mismo voltaje :S sera por eso que no anda ?


----------



## otakon (Ene 5, 2012)

Yo ya voy por la tercer placa que quiero armar!! sisi la tercera! y no funciono ninguna.
En la ultima le puse el led y esta siempre prendido , ademas en todos los casos nunca salio sonido alguno por el parlante. 
Algo que nose si esta bien es que al testear la salida el tester me hace ruido como si estuvieran en contacto o muy poca resistencia entre las salidas, es normal eso???


----------



## davichoo22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola buenas noches. Mi proyecto consite en armar un potencia utilizando 4 intrgrados 1562Q.
Si bien ya tengo armado el diagrama y el pcb en el proteus. Me gustaria escuchar algunas opiniones o sugerencias.
La placa va a estar realizada en doble faz. Voy a montar 2 integrados por cada disipador. Ademas del ventilador. Que pienso poner un sensor de temperatura y si circuito para que le mismo encienda a cierta temperatura y no todo el tiempo. 
Voy a subir algunas imagenes de como me queda el circuito.
Una es del top copper y los componentes y la otra del bottom copper y los componentes.
Por cierto esto se va a utilizar en un automovil.
Saludos


----------

